# Why is Office asking for PRO11.MSI?



## DiGiTY

When trying to save an Excel file from an email in Outlook, a prompt pops up asking for PRO11.MSI. The original Office 2003 Professional Edition installation disc can't be found at the moment, so an attempt was made to use a Small Business Edition disc and then a Professional Edition NOT FOR RESALE disc to remedy the problem but they didn't work (error message said their MSI files were invalid). It could take days to locate the original disc and the problem needs to be solve immediately.

Any ideas on how to quickly resolve this??? Also, why is it all of a sudden asking for PRO11.MSI???

TIA


----------



## kiwiguy

Pretty certain to be a corrupt file.

You need the right version as below:
http://office.microsoft.com/en-ca/assistance/ha011185721033.aspx


----------

